# Wanting to do paint correction with machine but what product do I use?



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

*What product should I use with Silverline polisher?*

Hello..

Fairly new to this and I'm looking to do my first paint correction.

My interpretation of paint correction is to remove swirls and hairline scratches and bring it back to, if not better to how it left factory? Well, this is what I'm wanting to do anyway. lol

I have ordered a Silverline polisher but not sure what product to use to remove this imperfection on the paint..

The cars pretty well maintained and always goes through regular washes and wax, protection etc..ATM its got AG SRP with collinites 476 ontop and looks sweet:thumb:

Question is, after I wash it - clay it - dry it, it is then ready for the silverline, but what product should I use?

This is the list of possible products I could use from my current collection; please advise me which one I should use.

Megs Ultimate compound.
Megs Carnuba crystal wax.
Turtle wax. (Colour coded wax in the bottle)
Tcut.
Turtle liquid ice.
Turtle nanotec wax (paste)
AG SRP.
Collinites 476.

(I know some of the above are a no no but thought I would add it, as you guys here know best)

The car is a Black Hyundai coupe. note to be made, the paint used on these cars are not the best of quality it seems very 'thin' to me and lacks life..

If there is one particular product thats ideal for such job, also please reccomend that but I wana use one of the products I have at first before going ahead and ordering more stuff lol I know some of the 3m stuff is good, seen it put to use and looks awesome)

I have attached a couple of pics to show you the car - hope you likey I havent got any close ups to show the imprefections thought these so called imperfections are only visible under a light or close inspections..Knowing they do exist, makes it difficult for me to sleep:lol: hope you'l understand and be able to help. (Ignore names of pics)

Sorry for being so long winded but this is my first 'proper' correction on my car. I have done a older Red car which was pink looking on a friends car hence I wasn't so bothered in getting it wrong and nor was he but the results were good)

Raj:wave:


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone? Someone..? Hello?:tumbleweed:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't know what a "silverline" polisher is since we don't have them on this side of the ocean, but if it is a rotary I suggest you get quite a bit of practice on scrap panels first before attempting to do your own car. If you are new to polishing, a D/A would probably be a better choice for you since it isn't forced rotation. For products/pads to use you want to start with the least aggressive pad and polish and see if that works, if so great, if not then you step up to a more aggressive pad and polish. I would not reccomend the turtle wax stuff, I would be looking into Meguiars, Menzerna, 3M, Scholls, Wolfs, etc. Here are two good links for rotary and D/A polishing:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Mate,

The silverline is a roatry tool which I have experience using before. I had used it on an oxidised Red astra which was pink and made it red.(as per above post) so the machine is not so much of a prob for me.

Just wanted to know, from the list of products I have which will be best suited for the job...


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

hi mate, i would invest in some decent polish and pads, something like meguiars 105 & 205 and some chemical guys hexlogic pads. in your list i would only use srp if you want to help mask swirls etc and not remove them and the collinite is a good durable wax for winter


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

wanner69 said:


> hi mate, i would invest in some decent polish and pads, something like meguiars 105 & 205 and some chemical guys hexlogic pads. in your list i would only use srp if you want to help mask swirls etc and not remove them and the collinite is a good durable wax for winter


Cheers dude,

Could I get these pads for the silverline machine I have ordered? I will use the SPR n Collinites - I've currently got that on the car, did a nice detail all by hand this saturday gone..took me 4hrs 45mins and enjoyed it as always :thumb:

Is the Megs ultimate compound not suitable for machine polishing? I would have thought this might have been the best candidate

Thanks for the advice thus far.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shinie said:


> Is the Megs ultimate compound not suitable for machine polishing? I would have thought this might have been the best candidate


It is. SRP won't really do anything. Use it as a pre-wax cleaner, but don't touch any plastic trim with it, it's chalk in a sealant bottle, it'll stain.

Ultimate compound is IMO way better than 105! It's so much easier to use, way longer working time, and doesn't have as much cut (which is a good thing, 105 is 12 out of 10 for cut!). You really should follow this up with a finishing polish though.

If you were going to order products though, try some menzerna 203S. It's a great 1 step polish that's simple to use. You just have to work it until fully clear. Easy. It's a medium polish that will remove deeper swirls, but finish really great. Use this on a tangerine hydro tech pad for great results, or just a light cut or polishing pad.

For maximum wetness, follow this up with menzerna 85RD on a finishing pad. :argie:

After this, out of your products, I'd go straight to wax. Probably 476 at your time of year.

Just take your time, work slowly and you'll get great results. It'll save you having to do it again! Read the rotary polishing guide, and most important of all, have fun!


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i recommend the 3m polishes and pads they worked a treat on a mates car


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> It is. SRP won't really do anything. Use it as a pre-wax cleaner, but don't touch any plastic trim with it, it's chalk in a sealant bottle, it'll stain.
> 
> Ultimate compound is IMO way better than 105! It's so much easier to use, way longer working time, and doesn't have as much cut (which is a good thing, 105 is 12 out of 10 for cut!). You really should follow this up with a finishing polish though.
> 
> ...


I have used the Megs UC by hand and the results were very good, only downside is, it does hurt ur arm by the time u have finished as you need to work it in and keep on rubbing till its almost gone then wipe off and then ofcourse use wax ontop so was hoping by using a machine plus the Megs UC, it should be a much greater result. Glad to hear its safe to use with machine

Thanks for the tips and advice. I will look into the menzerna 203S, also had my eyes set on Poorboys Blackhole. Read reviews and seen the works and does look very impressive.

Yep, I've been reading both the rotary and DA polishing guides - my god what a read lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shinie said:


> I have used the Megs UC by hand and the results were very good, only downside is, it does hurt ur arm by the time u have finished as you need to work it in and keep on rubbing till its almost gone then wipe off and then ofcourse use wax ontop so was hoping by using a machine plus the Megs UC, it should be a much greater result. Glad to hear its safe to use with machine
> 
> Thanks for the tips and advice. I will look into the menzerna 203S, also had my eyes set on Poorboys Blackhole. Read reviews and seen the works and does look very impressive.
> 
> Yep, I've been reading both the rotary and DA polishing guides - my god what a read lol.


For awesome combo on black, try Prima Amigo glaze topped by Victoria wax concours! The Amigo is very similar to blackhole, but I think it's deeper and wetter look. Both are super easy to use so you can't go wrong with either. The Vics red is IMO the best wax at the price - deep and wet, and the look lasts! £20 for the 3oz is all you need, it's plenty of wax.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice looking car there, the paint looks well.


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> For awesome combo on black, try Prima Amigo glaze topped by Victoria wax concours! The Amigo is very similar to blackhole, but I think it's deeper and wetter look. Both are super easy to use so you can't go wrong with either. The Vics red is IMO the best wax at the price - deep and wet, and the look lasts! £20 for the 3oz is all you need, it's plenty of wax.


May just have to put an order for those two products:thumb:

Appriciate your help buddy thanks again:thumb:


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice looking car there, the paint looks well.


Cheers trip:thumb:

I try and keep it as tidy as poss. So far all my details have been done by hand plus many hours put in, which I'm not complaining about - I love it! :buffer:

Just wana get rid of those tiny, microscopic swirls and scratches for peace of mind and to see how good it can look :lol:


----------

